# Here's the story on 14.5 Performance Access build for my son



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

My son is turning 11 this year. Last year we got him a 24" Specialized through craig's list. It was sort of an impulse buy and I sort of wish we hadn't done it. It's beefy and like many kids bikes has too much crap on it that they don't need, such as a heavy ineffective suspension fork and chain guide. The brakes were crap as were the shifters.

We've been him riding on some trails and he was belly aching away. I'm tired, I'm having trouble shiftin, I'm having a hard time braking.... We'd sort of chocked it up to the typical 10 year old I'm really a teen ager.

I took a harder look at the bike and was in a debate regarding redoing all the cable housings and putting some nicer brakes and rear shifter on it. It really was heavy and didn't brake or shift well. Instead of putting any money into it I decided to just go ahead and look at 26" bikes cause he'd be growing into them soon enough. He already likes to ride his mom's bike around

Now the next hurdle was finding an affordable small bike that didn't look like a women's bike. No women's bike names, sky blue, pink or lavendar or flowers. I wanted a frame so that I could use some of my parts bin parts and then ebay the rest. This proved much harder to do than I'd expected.

Ebay was the only real venue. All the small frames were going for more $ than I'd wanted or were full bikes. Some that I'd seen that fit the bill for a short effective top tube included trek, Fuji, a haro, marin, specialized. But once you included shipping the costs were getting a little more than I wanted. Plus I just plain lost a few in the bidding process. Small frames are hard to come by.

But then someone at mtbr turned me on to some frames that performance sells. They picked up the older superslow Access frames and their own house brand. I emailed and got some geometry measurements (shown at the bottom of this.) Decided on the red Access bike. Sort of funky tubing but cool. ETT seemed short and the plan was to put a short 50mm stem on it with the goal of increasing stem size as he grew.

$149+shipping -10% discount coupon. Plus I could send it back no questions if I needed. I was pretty impressed upon opening it. They upgraded their powder coating process and it looked pretty cool. Light too. Note that it comes with a seat binder and crap headset cups (zero stack) I did order a Woodman zero stack just to be safe. A cheaper frame is there perf. brand but I wanted red

I'd had some parts and picked out the rest through some closeouts at Icycles, treefort bikes and ebay.

We gave a box of parts and the frame to him as an early bday present. But he had to help put it together. I must say it was really really fun to do it with him. Real father son time. He did a great job and helped with almost every part. I was a little bit more excited about it than him at times. Explaining each part in detail especially some of my prized parts bin treasures like my Real Designs Square taper Bottom Bracket.

I showed him how to grease parts


and press in the headset.


Scoured the Internet for some red platform pedals


He now knows Race Face and has brand loyalty to them over nike. As I have several other race face products. They had 50mm stem. Its a downhill stem heavy and beefy but cool.


We wrapped the chainstay and even put heat shrink tubing on all the cable ends


I'm pretty stoked on it. He loves it. 27'lbs with full disc. Heavy parts, front hydraulic disc, rear mech disc. WTB saddle, Sugino impel crank, heavy easton post, bar, nashbar rigid fork. The reach is good, but the big wheels make it a little on the large side. Sort of looks like a 29er. He'll adapt no problem and will grow into it in short order.


All in all, I'm really happy as is he.

Here are the measurements from performance on their frames: 
small frames geometries

https://web.archive.org/web/20061017142713/www.fujibikes.com/2006/geometry.asp?id=163
performance frame xsmall:
XS-14 S-16 M-18 L-20 XL-22
Seat Tube (C-T) 355.6 mm 406.4 mm 457.2 mm 508 mm 558.8 mm
Seat Tube (C-C) 275.6 mm 326.4 mm 377.2 mm 428 mm 478.8 mm
Effective Top Tube 533.4 mm 546.1 mm 558.8 mm 571.5 mm 584.2 mm
Actual Top Tube 516.6 mm 523.7 mm 536.7 mm 556.1 mm 577.2 mm
Chainstay 430 mm 430 mm 430 mm 430 mm 430 mm
Head tube 120 mm 120 mm 120 mm 120 mm 130 mm
Bottom Bracket Drop 32 mm 32 mm 32 mm 32 mm 32 mm
Wheel Base 1018.6 mm 1031.3 mm 1044 mm 1056.7 mm 1069.7 mm
Head Angle 71 deg 71 deg 71 deg 71 deg 71 deg
Seat Angle 73 deg 73 deg 73 deg 73 deg 73 deg

Build Requirements
Seatpost diameter 27.2 mm
Headset Threadless, Standard, Pressed-in, 1 1/8" Steerer
Front Derailleur 31.8 mm
Seat Tube Collar 31.8 mm
Bottom Bracket Shell 68 mm

Miscellaneous
Weight 4.18 lbs
Replaceable Dropout Yes
Rear Rack Eyelets Yes
Rear Rack Braze-ons not included, but there are braze-on

access
2009 Access XCL Comp Mountain Frame Geometry (item 30-1873)

14.5 16.5 18.5 20.5 22.5
Seat Tube (C-T) 368.3 mm 419 mm 470 mm 520 mm 571.5 mm
Seat Tube (C-C) 298.3 mm 349 mm 400 mm 450 mm 501.5 mm
Effective Top Tube 540 mm 580 mm 605 mm 630 mm 650 mm
Actual Top Tube 524.3 mm 555.7 mm 579 mm 607.2 mm 630 mm
Chainstay 420 mm 420 mm 420 mm 420 mm 420 mm
Head tube 110 mm 110 mm 115 mm 140 mm 155 mm
Bottom Bracket Drop 34 mm 34 mm 34 mm 34 mm 34 mm
Wheel Base 1012.6 mm 1047.3 mm 1072.1 mm 1098 mm 1113.2 mm
Head Angle 70.5 deg 71 deg 71 deg 71 deg 71 deg
Seat Angle 73 deg 73 deg 73 deg 73 deg 72.5 deg

Build Requirements
Seatpost diameter 31.6 mm
Headset Threadless, 1 1/8" steerer, Zero Stack
Front Derailleur 34.9 mm
Seat Tube Collar 34.9 mm
Bottom Bracket Shell 68 mm

Miscellaneous
Weight 3.9 lbs
Replaceable Dropout Yes
Rear Rack Eyelets Yes
Rear Rack Braze-ons No, and no openings for them


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice! I'm glad you and your son are happy with that frame and the resulting build. 27 lbs isn't bad at all. With all those gears he should be able to tackle some hills and climbs as long as his stamina holds out.

What size cranks did you use? I put 170mm cranks on my son's bike and he seems comfortable with them.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

170mm which is what I run. 165mm would probably be much better. But as a kid and not a type A detail freak like me, he wouldn't even know the difference.

We got it on the trail today, and it is amazing how well he rides it and how much better he can climb on it compared to that 24" tank.


----------



## newaccount (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the same thoughts as 24" wheeled mountain bikes are built heavier than most 29ers!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

Ha! I'm doing almost exactly the same thing for my daughter (almost 9). I found an older 13" Access XCL on Ebay, I just couldn't let that go by. Carbon fork, also Ebay, 155mm Bulletproof cranks, short stem, etc. I am giving it the "fat bike" treatment, at least from a kid's point of view - Conti Race King 2.2 tires, and I will build up some wheels with Bonty Duster rims and an Alfine 8 igh.

I weighed it out using wheels from my Hardrock Pro (Ditch Witch rims, heavier than the Dusters will be), and so far I'm right about 21# with everything but chain, cables, brake levers and calipers. The Alfine will add some, the Dusters will drop some. When it's done, I think it will come in around 23# or so, and have plenty of cush.

Like you, I am using it as an opportunity to explain in detail every part and how it works, and both my kids (my son is 6) are helping build it. As you say, it makes for high quality time. As soon as I'm done with this, I'll have to build another one for him!

I look at it this way, kid bikes are crap, and I can do better. I don't mind that I'll spend more money on this. As they grow, I'll just get the next frame size up (or two) and transfer everything over. And get longer cranks eventually. At the price the Access sells for, it makes a better deal in the long run. Heck, two weeks ago the 29er size was on sale for $110 and I had a 15% discount code - $93 baby! So now I have two projects.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Jan 2, 2007)

great job and way to include your son


----------



## slayer27 (Nov 22, 2007)

How tall is your kid? I like to do something like that for my daughter.


----------



## oasismfg (Oct 27, 2008)

My Daughter is 51". The standover is 26" measured just in front of the saddle horn, which makes it a little big for her yet. She has to stand on her tip toes to stand over it, and even with a short stem, it's a bit of a reach for her, which is to be expected for an 8 year old. I think she'll be riding it on pavement within 6 months, and on the trail before she's 10. Should be about the time she finishes out growing the 20" Marin Hidden Canyon she's on now.


----------



## VeloAnarchy (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, I stole your idea. My 7yr old loves it.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

you even stole the red pedals! That's ok, I give all permission to do the same


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I am starting to do this build and haven't received the frame yet, just wondering how bad the stock headset is? Also I am looking for a fork and wondering if someone could give me the total head tube plus headset height. I found a good deal on a fork with 61/8" steerer and would like to know if it will be long enough?
Thanks...


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Headtube is 4 1/4
I have some cheap woodman headset and total of headset+headtube is 5 1/8.

I am using abig race face stem and have an extra inch or so for flexibility and my steerer is around 8 something.

6 1/8 might be too short unless you got some real low rise headset and low profile stem. It's probably not a good idea to leave too much gap under the topcap.


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

Great thread.

7y/o, huh? I think my son is 45" now, so has a ways to go yet.

Man, I guess I've got some planning to do. My boy turns 7 in February. My wife has a 13.5" Rockhopper. I think I might be looking for some parts (80-100mm corrected rigid fork, 1x9 drivetrain, disc brakes, disc wheels) to do some more serious single track.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I just recieved this frame today and WOW really impressed for 140 clams shipped! I'm pumped to get it built up for my daughter she is going to love it!!


----------



## tnt32898 (Sep 17, 2005)

*standover on the 14.5 frame*

i'm interested in building something like this for my kids. what is the standover height on the 14.5 bikes. Thanks


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

tnt32898 said:


> i'm interested in building something like this for my kids. what is the standover height on the 14.5 bikes. Thanks


I will let you know as soon as the fork comes in for my build. Should be by the middle of next week at the latest.


----------



## VeloAnarchy (Jun 24, 2009)

The standover is around 27" at the tip of the saddle. 

My 7 y/o is 53". I just installed eggbeaters last night. We'll see how the clipless pedals work out.


----------



## VeloAnarchy (Jun 24, 2009)

Some video of his first ride on single track.


----------



## Brooks K (Jan 10, 2008)

So awesome to read this thread. I've got a 2.5 year old who loves his balance bike and going for rides on the back of the hardtail. I can't wait for a few more years to go by and share the trails with him!


----------



## AndyP. (Nov 12, 2007)

I just bought the Performance frame and a Dart2 for my 10 year old. We'll be putting it together in January after he gets the parts box for his b-day. Does anyone know a source for 165mm mountain bike cranks? Ebay has had nothing. I'm a little worried about his knees, but perhaps a 170 won't be a problem. Anyway, thanks to the OP for posting. I think you've given a great idea to a bunch of people. I'll try to take pictures to post. Andy


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=67800&page=TRUV+STYLO+SL+MOUNTAIN+BIKE+CRANKSET


----------



## Rockhopperkid (Oct 11, 2009)

Im 12 and i ride an 05
rockhopper
comp. I would like to switch to rigid so could you suggest a good inexpensive fork?


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

*PERF. Frame ONSALE $99*

I just saw that this frame is on sale for $99 at performance


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Ashwin,

Thanks for posting your story. I'm copying but going for the blue!

I was struggling with the similar - 9 year old with a 24" Specialized Hardrock he had grown out of.

I just pulled the trigger on the blue 14.5 frame  I can spec it from my parts bin! Now I know why I hung on to those old SID forks ;-) I'll post pics when(ever) I get it built up.


----------



## ashwinearl (Jan 2, 2004)

Rockhopperkid said:


> Im 12 and i ride an 05
> rockhopper
> comp. I would like to switch to rigid so could you suggest a good inexpensive fork?


Nashbar sells a rigid fork that is supension corrected. It's as heavy as a good suspension fork though.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome thread. very inspiring for me and my 1.5 year old son. man I cant wait. for now I'll just enjoy him riding along on the back. :thumbsup:


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

*Wes' finished Access Build*

We got it built!! 22 lbs  My total investment was $126.



The frame and the green Ergon grips are new and the rest of the parts were from my parts bin or donations. My boyfriend pulled the blue SID fork out of his parts bin. It is from 2002 and just perfect!!

Fork: 2002 SID carbon world cup
Shifters, cranks, brakes are a 2005 XTR gruppo
Wheels: Easton Ones set up tubless

Headset story: The frame came with a Cane Creek integrated headset which was not installed but in a small cardboard box and missing the bearings. I called Performance to inquire. They told me they received the frames like that and their warehouse crew went through each box and added the bearings in an envelope. I went back through the packaging carefully and found the bearings in a small white plastic bag I had overlooked - really it looked like part of the packaging stuff... With the bearings installed it is a great little headset.

My boy loves the blue color. We are planning the first mountain bike ride on it on Thanksgiving Day - I'll take pics 

Thanks Ashwin for the lead on this build. Now my boy has an awesome real mtb to go shred the trails on. He saw the photos of your boy building his own bike and it motivated him to learn and help build his.

Lynda


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome Job LyndaW mine too was missing the headset bearings and they sent me some overnight mail that cost them $22 for a $8 headset.


----------



## jruddusmc (Aug 15, 2008)

I am really excited to see this thread... I have been batting around the sette' reken frame as a Christmas present secret build for my wife and on a whim popped into performances website. Low and behold I found the Access and needless to say I was impressed with what I saw. I pulled the trigger on it about an hour ago. I can't wait to get to work on it, if all goes well it'll be quick pretty, I went red too. Pics to follow.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is Wes in the dirt railing his new blue Access. He handles it magically. I love the bike. His riding skillz went thru the roof on this compared to his 24" wheel Specialized Hardrock

He is 9yrs and 72 lbs and this is the 14.5 inch frame.



Little sis got the Hardrock


Thanks again Ashwin for the idea. It was so exactly what we were looking for.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Great build and pics LyndaW, but is that the fork steerer sticking up so far? I am excited for winter to get over to get my daughter on hers.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

bdundee said:


> Great build and pics LyndaW, but is that the fork steerer sticking up so far?


Yep. I haven't decided how far to cut the steerer down yet. I want to leave enuf room for a few spacers to give him room to grow.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

*My Build*

Just finished in time for Christmas.


----------



## jcbman07 (Jul 16, 2009)

The Sette Reken is on sale until the 15th at PricePoint for 79.99. it also comes in 14" I am think about going that route, just wish they had a 13"!!


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

Just make sure you check the dimensions for the Sette frame. I'm thinking they run a little larger than the Access. I went with the Access for my son too.


----------



## masterp2 (Mar 4, 2007)

are there any affordable FS frames worthy of this idea? I am building for a 10 yr old.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

not really. the hard part about FS is going to be the standover. there aren't any framesets I am aware of that you can buy. the manufacturers that have 24" (such as kona, scott) or 20" FS don't sell framesets afaik.


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

Wheelsize makes a huge difference in the rideability of a bike when you get off-road. IMHO a 26" wheel hardtail bike will be easier for your 10yr old to rip it on than a 24" wheel FS. I know it wasn't exactly your question...BUT when I upgraded my boy from 24 to 26 he just took off. His little sis is struggling right now on the 24 incher.

My 10 yrs old is absolutely ripping it up on his Access bike these days...blowing me away...Also blowing me away is how much fun I am having riding with my kids. I get so excited for them. Wesley had to ask me to "please stop it" when I was behind him cheering pedal-pedal-pedal on a steep bit...LOL

This him at Thunder Mountain last weeknd


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

LyndaW said:


> Wheelsize makes a huge difference in the rideability of a bike when you get off-road. IMHO a 26" wheel hardtail bike will be easier for your 10yr old to rip it on than a 24" wheel FS. I know it wasn't exactly your question...BUT when I upgraded my boy from 24 to 26 he just took off. His little sis is struggling right now on the 24 incher.
> 
> My 10 yrs old is absolutely ripping it up on his Access bike these days...blowing me away...Also blowing me away is how much fun I am having riding with my kids. I get so excited for them. Wesley had to ask me to "please stop it" when I was behind him cheering pedal-pedal-pedal on a steep bit...LOL
> 
> This him at Thunder Mountain last weeknd


Diddo my daughter was the same way with the transition fro 24 to 26 just awesome. And by the way that is the coolest spot I have ever seen LyndaW.


----------



## patada (Jul 11, 2008)

how short of a stem can you use with out it getting to twitchey for a 8 y o?


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

patada said:


> how short of a stem can you use with out it getting to twitchey for a 8 y o?


We have a 75mm on Wes' bike, mostly cause that was the shortest choice in the parts bin when we were building it up. I would think a 50mm would be better and a 30mm would be fine too.

LW


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just bought the last14.5" Access frome Performance Bike had in stock. They had it on sale for $99 and then with the 10% off code I got it for $89! It's red also and I bought it for my 8yo son. We are building it up similar to what you guys (and gals) have done. Thank you for the idea! You are correct on it costing a little more than a complete bike would cost me, but it will be a much better bike for him and in the long run it will be cheaper since I can just change frames as he grows. I don't have a large spare parts bin so I am still searching for parts to do the build, I've gotten a lot already (thanks to generous HMBA members) but I'm still looking for the rest to finish. I'll keep watching this, if anybody has more ideas or knows where I can get some good parts cheap for this let me know. Thanks and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

firefighter56 said:


> I just bought the last14.5" Access frome Performance Bike had in stock. They had it on sale for $99 and then with the 10% off code I got it for $89! It's red also and I bought it for my 8yo son. We are building it up similar to what you guys (and gals) have done. Thank you for the idea! You are correct on it costing a little more than a complete bike would cost me, but it will be a much better bike for him and in the long run it will be cheaper since I can just change frames as he grows. I don't have a large spare parts bin so I am still searching for parts to do the build, I've gotten a lot already (thanks to generous HMBA members) but I'm still looking for the rest to finish. I'll keep watching this, if anybody has more ideas or knows where I can get some good parts cheap for this let me know. Thanks and have a Merry Christmas.


That's good! Don't forget to let him help on assembly. It's good bonding time and they learn a few things. I let my son do a lot of the simple things. Enough to include him but not enough to get him burnt out. What do they say, a kid's attention span is a minute per year of age? Have fun!:thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes, he will definatly help me build the bike, but Santa just brought them Trek 24" bikes for Christmas. He brought one really good one and one that was pretty good. The one was a Trek MT 240 that was a bike shop owners sons bike that has a lot of upgrades and is better outfitted than my Fuel EX 7 and the other one is a stock Trek MT 230, which is just above a department store bike. They don't know the difference yet so Santa gave my oldest son the 230 and my youngest son the 240 knowing that probably by the time they are able to start really riding them the Access will be built. 

Given the fact that they just got those bikes I can't really just tell him that his bike is junk and we're going to build this one for him so I've got to figure out something to tell him to get him to help me build the bike, then suprise him with it when we're done. I'm open to ideas if anybody has one on what to tell him.


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

If this works they are pictures of my boys bikes they got from Santa. The red and white one is the MT 240 and the blue one is the MT 230.


----------



## masterp2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I would suggest considering the 152mm sugino crankset. The 165 is too big for these little legs. Plus it is a very good crankset.


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well here it is, looks just about like the others on here. Not quite finished yet, I have a Black Spire Ring God ordered to replace the big ring on the crank so when they ride with pants on they don't catch on the big ring. The wife is happy now, since we are done with the bike I can get all of the bike stuff out of the basement and start working on finishing it again!! Can't wait to go ride it but right now we have about 8" of snow on the ground with blowing wind and cold temps. Not good riding weather. Thanks to all of you for the specs that were posted, parts lists, and ideas to build this bike. My boys love it! Now we will sell the blue Trek to recoup some of the money spent to build this one.

One more thing, everyone that didn't get bearings or the reason that they had to go back through and add bearings to all the boxes is because all the bearings were in the box with my frame. I got 5 boxes of headset bearings in the box with my frame! I called to let them know and they sent me a shipping label to send them all back. Just thought that was funny after reading on here about all the bearing and headset issues.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 28, 2009)

Can I ask how tall your boys are that are riding the 14.5 frame? I'm searching for a 24" for my son and this looks interesting. I'm just worried he's still a little too short for a build like that. Would be great because I have almost all the parts minus the ~$100 frame.


----------



## Larryb08 (Feb 20, 2011)

Bummer it looks as though they are out of the Access 14.5 frames. They do have the Performance brand frame in a XS and small.I would like to build one of these for my son.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

silvrsled said:


> Can I ask how tall your boys are that are riding the 14.5 frame? I'm searching for a 24" for my son and this looks interesting. I'm just worried he's still a little too short for a build like that. Would be great because I have almost all the parts minus the ~$100 frame.


Same here wondering heights of your kids my son is 49" and wondering if He is too short for one of these xxs mountain bike frames??:thumbsup:


----------



## dichthuattanviet (Feb 26, 2011)

*Ha! I'm doing almost exactly the same thing for my daughter*

Ha! I'm doing almost exactly the same thing for my daughter (almost 9). I found an older 13" Access XCL on Ebay, I just couldn't let that go by. Carbon fork, also Ebay, 155mm Bulletproof cranks, short stem, etc. I am giving it the "fat bike" treatment, at least from a kid's point of view - Conti Race King 2.2 tires, and I will build up some wheels with Bonty Duster rims and an Alfine 8 igh.

I weighed it out using wheels from my Hardrock Pro (Ditch Witch rims, heavier than the Dusters will be), and so far I'm right about 21# with everything but chain, cables, brake levers and calipers. The Alfine will add some, the Dusters will drop some. When it's done, I think it will come in around 23# or so, and have plenty of cush.

Like you, I am using it as an opportunity to explain in detail every part and how it works, and both my kids (my son is 6) are helping build it. As you say, it makes for high quality time. As soon as I'm done with this, I'll have to build another one for him!

I look at it this way, kid bikes are crap, and I can do better. I don't mind that I'll spend more money on this. As they grow, I'll just get the next frame size up (or two) and transfer everything over. And get longer cranks eventually. At the price the Access sells for, it makes a better deal in the long run. Heck, two weeks ago the 29er size was on sale for $110 and I had a 15% discount code - $93 baby! So now I have two projects.
__________________

dich cong chung | cong ty dich thuat


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

I just picked up the last Access 14 in the company. My guy I usually buy from with Performance found one hanging in a store as a return for me. Will be here at the end of the week. $129 with shipping. It is gonna be a little big for my kiddo. He is only 49". But is a good rider at 6.5 years old. Races BMX and MTB currently. I found the 24" bikes to be useless for ride and decent parts. I'll update this build. I don't have a parts bin, so it may take a while cuz I gotta do it on the cheap. Hook a dad up if you got parts laying around still.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

On another note, I spoke to Performance via chat and they will be releasing the Access again. They just didn't know when or the price.


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Considering the Salsa Cromo Fork in the 425mm a/c. Less than what it is designed for though. Lowers the front for my little one.


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

My son that I built the bike for is 53" tall but my younger son who is 49" tall can ride it just fine also. If you are wanting you kid to mountain bike on single track that is technical then they will have to have some patience in learning a bigger bike but the standover will not be to much for them. My son LOVES the bike and they both know how to work on their own bikes now since they helped build this one. Hope this helps.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

firefighter56 said:


> My son that I built the bike for is 53" tall but my younger son who is 49" tall can ride it just fine also. If you are wanting you kid to mountain bike on single track that is technical then they will have to have some patience in learning a bigger bike but the standover will not be to much for them. My son LOVES the bike and they both know how to work on their own bikes now since they helped build this one. Hope this helps.


Thanks that is exactly what I wanted to hear!! I have just started a build for my son who is 49" on a Orbea 13" frame and have been worrying that I made a mistake:thumbsup:


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

I think part of it has to do with the frame geometry and the slope of the top tube but you should be fine. If you look at the pictures of the Access frame you can tell that the top tube has a good down slope towards the seatpost and gives them a very low standover height. This works out great for kids to be able to ride a 26" bike and still be able to get off without hurting themselves. Also with the frame being the size that it is they are not all stretched out to reach the handle bars. My son loves his and is very good on it already. We went for a 6 mile techinal, hilly, singletrack ride a couple days ago and he did awesome!


----------



## Sandman69 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is very interesting. I will have to look into this in the future for my 8yr old. I just got back into MTB and he has followed me on a couple neighborhood rides on his little 20" SS wally world crap. I was surprised how he kept up, granted I wasn't busting ass or anything, but it was a VERY cool feeling riding with him.

I look forward to the days we are off roading together. I can see this would be a great bonding thing for both of us.

I am so jealous of those pictures of you guys out west in the mountains and canyons...


----------

